# MagnaDyne's 240



## MagnaDyne (Aug 6, 2003)

1998 Nissan 240SX
S15 SR20DET swap
S15 6sp Tranny
S15 LSD
Apexi GT Spec 3.75" Exhaust
S14 Silvia 5-lug conversion
17x10 wheels with tires (not pictured)

Currently being rebuild.

Yes, it hauls ass.
SEE HERE.....


----------



## bumpin_sentra (May 29, 2002)

in the words of whiteB14 

slam dat mofo!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MagnaDyne (Aug 6, 2003)

Don't worry, the car is FAR from done.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you're the first person I've seen to do the S15 SR20DET and S15 Tranny. Go 6 Sp LSD.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

Sweet looking ride there. Just get some good coilovers and you can go drifting :thumbup:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

A drop would definately enhance the appearance.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

bumpin_sentra said:


> in the words of whiteB14
> 
> slam dat mofo!!! :thumbup:


thanks bro saved me the time to type it


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I would leave it like it is... that sucker's gotta smoke so many cars that don't even know its coming.


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

great looking car.

the soup can on the back looks a little akward though. otherwise its a beautiful ride. i envy you :thumbup:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

DryBoy said:


> I would leave it like it is... that sucker's gotta smoke so many cars that don't even know its coming.


yep, i wouldnt drop it, looks great the way it is


----------



## MagnaDyne (Aug 6, 2003)

WaLdo98 said:


> Sweet looking ride there. Just get some good coilovers and you can go drifting :thumbup:


Oh, it drifts VERY well the way it is right now.
Any time you can throw a fireball right before you kick it sideways is a good set up. :thumbup: 

But don't worry, before it hits the road again, it will have coilovers.


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

MagnaDyne said:


> Oh, it drifts VERY well the way it is right now.
> Any time you can throw a fireball right before you kick it sideways is a good set up. :thumbup:
> 
> But don't worry, before it hits the road again, it will have coilovers.


man i didnt know you were from normal? you in any club?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey sweet ride !!

interested in an HID RETRO FIT ?!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> yep, i wouldnt drop it, looks great the way it is


I agree


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

thats what u call a fucking SLEEPER on the road. :thumbup: :fluffy: 


I wonder how people feel when they get their ass beat by that stock 240  lol


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

keep it sleeper dude , for now anyway


----------

